# Lights flicker when turned on???



## safireeyz (Apr 30, 2008)

I bought new bulbs the other day and now when I turn on the lights they flicker, I have to play with them to get them just right to both be on and not flicker. I replaced the little white cylinder things(sorry don't know what they are called) hoping that would help but it hasn't. Do i need a new hood??? or what?


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

The tubes should be turned a quarter after the slide in the socket, to get the pins into contact with the power supply. Usually there is a small mark on the metal to see if the are turned correctly. If you have th elitlle white tubes (we call them "starters" in dutch), your tubes will flicker a couple of times before the come on anyway. If the keep flickering, check if the tubes are turned to click in the sockets.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Trigger is right on. The "little white cylinder things" are called "staters" here in the states as well. There is more than one type. so make sure you replaced it with the correct one, specs should be on the package for application. Also as he suggested, make sure you rotated the bulbs 90 degrees and you should feel the detent as they seat properly.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

could be a weak balast, or not activating the starter long enough. corroded wiring in the hood will cause flickering too if the balast isnt getting enough input power.


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

simply put, unplug the light, and check all connections. if a connection is loosing it's integrity, it's gonna flicker or hum. If it just started happening after you changed the bulbs, i would think its most likely the connectors themselves, or the connections to those connectors (the wires).


----------

